# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Вопрос по 1с 8.1 эмуляции ключа

## d4rkc00der

Доброго времени суток.
Сразу приношу извинения если пост не в соответствующем разделе, никак не мог отыскать раздел посвященный 1с.

Проблема следующего характера. 
Скачал дистрибутив 1с. 8.1 (платформа) + эмулятор Hasp ключа. 
Операционная система: Windows 2003 Server (работающий в качестве терминал сервера).
Установил ломаную версию по инструкции( а именно удалил установил драйвер Hasp ключа запустил перерегистрационный файлик bat).
Все распаковалось замечательно, данные в реестр занесены.
Но при попытки войти в тестовую базу ругается "не обнаружен ключ защиты".
Ранее на сервере стояла лицензионная версия дистрибутива 1с 8.0 и 8.1 но в связи с утерей ключей в экстренном порядке попросили поставить пиратку.

Проверял дистрибутив на компьютере с установленной ОС Windows XP.
Все заработало на ура.

Просьба знающих людей помочь.

Выкладываю содержимое Bat файлов.

uninstall.bat



```

@loaddrv.exe -stop haspflt > nul@loaddrv.exe -remove haspflt > nul@del %systemroot%\system32\drivers\haspflt.sys@echo Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00 > c:\uninstall.txt@echo [-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Emulator]  >> c:\uninstall.txt@regedit /s c:\uninstall.txt@del c:\uninstall.txt 


```

install.bat



```

rem ################ 1CFILES Edition ######################regedit /s install_1C8.txtcopy /b /y haspflt.sys %systemroot%\system32\drivers\haspflt.sysloaddrv.exe -instDriver %systemroot%\system32\drivers\haspflt.sys haspfltloaddrv.exe -auto haspfltloaddrv.exe -start haspfltpause 


```

install_1C8.txt

----------


## crazzzy

Если не работает именно в терминале, тогда у тебя не стоит софтины, раздающей ключи по сети. Называется - Aladdin HASP License Manager. Ставь его на сервер и всё должно работать. Во всяком случае у меня абсолютно такая же проблема разрешилась этим способом.

----------


## SHAARIK

Вот решение твоей проблемы
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...8&postcount=53

backend.dll для каждого релиза платформы свой

----------


## @ngel

а паролик к архиву какой? если не секрет:)

----------


## dragon1977

мне помогло вот это http://depositfiles.com/files/cwu2olv2j

----------


## loschilov

Просто коперни файл backend.dll в папку programfiles\1с\bin для работы в терминале для версии 8.1.13.41 точно подходит.
http://depositfiles.com/files/hfzsoflwd

----------

Airat (13.04.2012)

----------


## tjkash

Ребят, прошу помощи. Скачал и установил 1С 8.1.13.41, не может ключ найти. Что делать опишите плз кому не трудно. Уже и копировал в папку БИН тот файл что выкладывали выше, не хочет зараза запускаться

----------


## loschilov

Эмулятор ключа запускал?
http://depositfiles.com/files/ey6yks1t9

и не забудь скопировать backend.dll в папку "programfiles\1с\bin"
http://depositfiles.com/files/hfzsoflwd

----------

FSBFRED (14.03.2013)

----------


## tjkash

Большое спасибо, на днях попробую.

Еще встречал мнение что нужно 1С устанавливать не на админа, а создавать нового пользователя. Правда этоИ?

----------


## Hypnotes

Не обязательно.  Это делается только для того, чтоб пускать пользователей из сети, с нужными тебе правами.

----------


## ьфяф47

что делать у меня виста 32-хразрядная

_Добавлено через 33 секунды_
помогите это срочно

----------


## FloreScence

У меня не качается.. Что делать?
У меня кокрас релиз 8.1.13 Пожалуйста можете дать другую ссылку?

----------


## everest86

Привет всем! Скачал 1С 8.1 по Вашим выше рекомендациям установил эмулятор ключа все работает ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО! Подскажите вот ещё что, где можно скачать  самоучитель по программированию  1С 8,1?

----------


## OSCAR841

Доброго вам времени суток!!!

А есть ссылки на ключи для 1Сv8.1 версия для Казахстана? Если кто нибудь сможет помочь был бы благодарен! Заранее благодарю за содействие!

P.S. Прога используется как обучалка для себя на домашнем компе без сервака! И если можно посоветуйте как мне быть в этой ситуации, а то я полный лох в 1С программировании.

----------


## LEX_2674

Подскажите пожалуйста! Windows 7 64bit Домашняя расширенная есть ли эмулятор ключа под платформу 1с 8.1 ,а то все перепробовал ничего не получается, подскажите пожалуйста

----------


## Telean

Доброго времени суток 
Windows server 2003 r2(5.2 сборка 3790)
Локально 1с работает но при терминальном доступе(подключение к удаленному рабочему столу ) пишет не обнаружен ключ защиты программы.
настроил  сервер терминалов + лицензии Эмулятор +Has не чего не помогло
библиотеку патченую  не нарыл если кто сталкивался  с проблемой подсобите как исправить

----------


## witch_n

Подскажите что делать 1с 8.1 стоит эмулятор, но если в базе больше 12 человек то выдает ошибку что, ключ не обнаружен. Помогиет решить проблему

----------


## dmitrybondarev

После перехода в режим терминала я просто переустанавливал драйвер ключа HASP (прям из меню программы -> 1C -> Удалить ...., Установить ....)
помогало сразу, без перезагрузки

----------


## MadAlex74ru

> Подскажите пожалуйста! Windows 7 64bit Домашняя расширенная есть ли эмулятор ключа под платформу 1с 8.1 ,а то все перепробовал ничего не получается, подскажите пожалуйста


Привет. тебе кто-нить ответил на твой вопрос или ты сам решил проблему, а то у меня та же ситуация?

----------


## XCommandeRX

чтобы поставить сервер 1с на 2003 server x86 какой эмулятор юзать надо? от висты?

----------


## prokli

---------- Post added at 12:32 ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 ----------

[/COLOR]


> Привет. тебе кто-нить ответил на твой вопрос или ты сам решил проблему, а то у меня та же ситуация?


Здравствуйте,и мне тоже очень хотелось бы знать

----------

